# Fenomeno fonetico misterioso



## _forumuser_

Ciao ragazzi/e,

Come si chiama il fenomeno fonetico per cui noi italiani, soprattutto in certe aree geografiche e soprattutto quando scandiamo per enfatizzare, tendiamo ad aggiungere un suono tra la 'e' e la 'u' alla fine di parole che terminano in consonante? Per esempio:

Il(le) 
in(nu)
Superman(ne)
Gol(le)
Colin Powell(le)
Brad Pitt(te)

Non mi vengono esempi migliori ma spero abbiate capito di cosa parlo. 

Auguroni a tutti per un felice Natale!


----------



## sam1978

Non riguarda solo il dialetto romanesco?


----------



## Montesacro

sam1978 said:


> Non riguarda solo il dialetto romanesco?


 
Ti sbagli, sam1978 
Degli esempi indicati da Forumuser solo Brad Pitt(te) calza per il romanesco.
Invece le elle e le enne finali tendono a scomparire.
Ad esempio _goal_ si pronuncia comunemente "gò", mentre _il milan_ è semplicemente "er mila".

Riguardo al nome del "fenomeno fonetico misterioso": non ne ho idea...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Fenomeno fonetico? 
Secondo me è solo una storpiatura dialettale tipica del Romanesco.
Ne esistono di molte altre in riferimento a dialetti diversi.


----------



## brian

Non so se esista un nome specifico per questa tendenza che descrivi, ma saresti d'accordo che è il risultato del fatto che in italiano tutte le parole terminano in vocale, no? Quindi voi italiani siete talmente abituati a pronunciare ogni parola con una vocale finale che anche nel caso in cui una parola (per esempio, un nome straniero) termini in consonante, tendete comunque ad aggiungerle una vocale alla fine? Questo si vede nella pronuncia, e a volte anche nello scritto--si dice e si scrive Amburg*o*  (tedesco _Hamburg/Hamborg_), per esempio. (Qui si vede anche il troncamento del "h" sia nel parlato che nel scritto.)

Comunque, io credo che sia legato al fatto che le parole italiane terminano in vocale, e non so esista alcun'altra lingua che sia costruita così e che perciò abbia questo fenomeno linguistico. Sennò, allora può darsi che non ci sia nessun nome formale...


----------



## giovannino

_forumuser_ said:


> *soprattutto quando scandiamo per enfatizzare*, tendiamo ad aggiungere un suono tra la 'e' e la 'u' alla fine di parole che terminano in consonante?


 
Io questo fenomeno lo noto solo quando, come appunto dici tu, scandiamo per enfatizzare. Ad esempio, in "ho detto *"il"*, non *"in" *", la consonante finale viene pronunciata come una doppia e si aggiunge una vocale indistinta, una leggera schwa.

Buon Natale anche a te e alla tua famiglia


----------



## _forumuser_

E' cosi' diffuso che mi pare proprio strano non abbia un nome. Lo si puo' notare in gente da tutta Italia. Provate a farci caso al prossimo tiggi'. Cose tipo:

"La visita e' prevista per(re) il(le) due marzo"


----------



## M_07

Forumuser, forse ha ragione Brian, tendiamo a concludere tutte le parole con delle vocali.


----------



## _forumuser_

marzia07 said:


> Forumuser, forse ha ragione Brian, tendiamo a concludere tutte le parole con delle vocali.



Anch'io credo che Brian abbia ragione. Vorrei conoscere il nome formale del fenomeno per cercare piu' informazioni. Forse arrotondamento vocalico?

Mi viene anche in mente un possibile rapporto con il canto lirico in cui si infilano vocali fantasma dopo ogni consonante:

All'al(u)ba vin(nu)cero'....


----------



## M_07

Non ho idea, Forummuserre, ma mi ricorda tanto la Signora Leonida


----------



## hjelm84

Direi si tratta di una forma di epitesi (si aggiunge una coda fonica alle parole)


----------



## _forumuser_

marzia07 said:


> Non ho idea, Forummuserre, ma mi ricorda tanto la Signora Leonida


 




hjelm84 said:


> Direi si tratta di una forma di epitesi (si aggiunge una coda fonica alle parole)


 
Mmm... Forse siamo sulla pista giusta. Non per niente ti chiami hjelm(slev)84!


----------



## Outsider

Epitesi oppure paragoge.


----------



## Necsus

_forumuser_ said:


> Mmm... Forse siamo sulla pista giusta.


Ma sicuramente sì.  Dopo panettoni vari... 
L'epitesi/paragoge o aggiunta di una _vocale finale d'appoggio_ è un fenomeno codificato anche nella formazione delle parole. Nella lingua moderna credo che la tendenza sia quella di considerarlo, come l'_epentesi_, cioè l'aggiunta di vocale all'interno di una parola per aiutare la pronuncia di gruppi consonantici (p*i*sicologo), un mezzo utile alla lettura di parole ostiche o non familiari, come sono i termini stranieri terminanti in consonante, tipico della lingua (regionale) non elevata. Si parla di vocale epitetica o paragogica, per l'appunto.
Non direi però che è riscontrabile tanto nel romanesco, mio dialetto di appartenenza, come qui accennato, quanto piuttosto nel toscano (p.e. _sie, noe, giue_ in luogo di _sì, no, giù_) e nel sardo (che però non conosco abbastanza).


----------



## brian

Ma è solo l'italiano ad avere questa tendenza ad aggiungere le vocali alle parole? Cioè mi chiedo se non ci sia mica alcun'altra lingua (nonostante i dialetti italiani) per cui esista questo fenomeno linguistico...


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Ma è solo l'italiano ad avere questa tendenza ad aggiungere le vocali alle parole? Cioè mi chiedo se non ci sia mica qualche altra lingua (a parte i dialetti italiani) in cui esista questo fenomeno linguistico...


Be', in italiano in questo caso è un mezzo, non codificato, per aiutare la pronuncia, ma in altre lingue potrebbe essere previsto in modo diverso, per esempio far parte della pronuncia stessa, come, credo, nelle lingue slave, dove alcune sequele di consonanti sarebbero forse impronunciabili senza un suono (vocalico) di appoggio. Ma qualche poliglotta sarà sicuramente più di aiuto...


----------

